# What the hell is this Auto KAMATZ thing?



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi
Some time ago I was given a bag of watches that belonged to my late brother-in-law, they have no sentimental value to me or my sister-in-law and are for me to do with what I please.
I have already sold a 'Waltham' pocket watch (not working) and a 'Bostok' wrist watch all proceeds went to my sister-in-law.

Now next up out of the bag is this Automatic 'KAMATZ' 'Rolex president' look alike (35mm), now I like this one which is odd as its gold and non military looking which is what I usually gravitate towards when it comes to watches.
I'm wearing it as I type and I wore it out last Sunday and it looked very nice with a shirt and tie, (you get the picture)

Good points
It manually winds and the rotor spins freely, it keeps good time and the date advances as it should at midnight.
Bad points
Its a bit beat up although it looks a lot better to the naked eye than it does in the macro pictures.
The date window seem to have something slightly obscuring the numbers.
The Day at the top of the dial doesn't move at all and seems to be stuck not fully clicked round into the window.
The lume is non existent.

These are the questions I would like some help with

1. What the hell is it? (I think its French circa late 70's?)
2. Can it be repaired without too much expense?
3. Is it worth anything, is it collectible? (one on ebay for £350, cant be right can it?)

At this point I'm thinking of keeping it for myself, because as I have said it strangely keeps finding its way onto my wrist 

Thanks for any help you can give me
(Oh and I'm not responsible for the butchering to the back of the lugs!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

looks like you are correct about it being a french brand,they seemed to use a lot of seiko movements as well as swiss, quite a lot of info out there if you have a dig.

nobody here will value the watch for you, best bet is try ebay again and check the completed listings to see what they actually sell for

nice little watch :thumbsup:


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

Bruce said:


> looks like you are correct about it being a french brand,they seemed to use a lot of seiko movements as well as swiss, quite a lot of info out there if you have a dig.
> 
> nobody here will value the watch for you, best bet is try ebay again and check the completed listings to see what they actually sell for
> 
> nice little watch :thumbsup:


 I had a dig and could find very little, even tried Google translate when looking at a french forum, lol

One watch on ebay at the moment which Im watching with interest


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Those Ronda-Matic movements were very common. They were used as a low cost movement in competition with the early quartz watches. Ronda had them in un-jewelled, single jewel, 17 jewel and 21 jewel varieties.

Later,
William


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

The caseback looks very 'Sicura'-ish!!

I have a Carronade bullhead chrono with a Valjoux 7734 manual wind movement thst is stamped 'Sicura' on the top plate!! 

The caseback..









Dial..










Movement










John


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

johnbaz said:


> The caseback looks very 'Sicura'-ish!!
> 
> I have a Carronade bullhead chrono with a Valjoux 7734 manual wind movement thst is stamped 'Sicura' on the top plate!!
> 
> John


 On my movement under the rotor near the centre it is stamped SICURA 5A (possibly it says... SA)

Probably the original movement? just bought in and fitted by KAMATZ... I'm guessing

And yes that logo on the case back is exactly the same.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It looks like the day/date change mech is "out of order" and is stuck so that you're not seeing the date because the day wheel is out of sync. Might be an easy fix, might be a right pig's ear of a job. Since it's French, the day should be showing "DIMANCHE" at the top, which would make the date clear at the three position. - - or possibly the date wheel has been put on first and the day wheel second, and maybe it should be the other way round! :swoon:

Try Greg at Woodland Technical Services - - it's the sort of thing he might well tackle.


----------

